# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil: steeds iets te vroeg ongesteld

## even een vraagje

Ik gebruik sinds ongeveer 6 maanden Yasmin. Opzich gaat het allemaal prima. Ik voel me wel vaker depressief, maar lichamelijk is het heel erg verbeterd in vergelijking met de vorige pil (Lovette).

Ik word netjes één keer per maand ongesteld, maar tot nu toe was dat steeds 1 of 2 dagen voor het eind van de strip. Net te vroeg dus. Ik heb verder geen last van doorbraakbloedingen, dat had ik alleen de eerste 2 maanden een beetje. 

Is de pil op deze manier wel gewoon veilig? Is dit een teken dat de pil te licht is? Ik zou het heel jammer vinden om van pil te wisselen, maar als het zo niet veilig is moet dat natuurlijk wel. 

Ik hoop dat iemand antwoord heeft..  :Smile:

----------


## _meisje_

ik denk dat je daarvoor echt na de huisarts moet

----------


## Doenja

Ik heb hetzelfde bij Microgynon 20, nu zes dagen VOOR de stopweek ongesteld.. Slik de pil nu twee maanden

----------


## Ellemieke Zaal

Ik heb er bij Microgynon geen last van gehad, nu bij Minerva wel. Steeds ongeveer 3 tot 4 dagen te vroeg ongesteld. Mijn huisarts zegt dat het gewoon te maken heeft met even wennen aan de pil, kan heel lang duren. Het moet zeg maar even in je systeem komen en na een tijd moet het dan goed lopen.

----------

